# Pompano Recipe



## mtg46000 (Feb 2, 2012)

Need advice on prep for pompano, skin on or skin off? 
Any advice for preferred cooking, pan fried, grilled, deep-fat??


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

If you advanced search "recipes" for "pompano" or "pomps" you'll find lots.

Here are two:

Skin on, rub with mayo or olive oil, bake at 350 till it flakes. 20 - 30 minutes.

Skinless filets, powder with your favorite fish fry, fry in peanut oil at 375 till it floats.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 20, 2009)

Skin-on filet:
Rub filet with soft butter, sprinkle with garlic powder, top it with lime zest and grill. My favorite fish on the grill.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Skin on or off depending on how I feel, and FYI catfish skinners work great on pomp. I like a little bit of seasoning and some olive oil and baked till flakey. The other day I I corn starched and panfried one and it was spectacular also. Really unless you overlook you can't go wrong anyway


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

See my Pompano recipe, I prefer my fish cooked whole.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/whole-pompano-grilled-675066/

Here is another of mine.
http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=14062.0


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

one of our favorites:

http://www.saveur.com/article/Recipes/Tommys-Pompano-en-Papillote


----------

